# Schönwetterveranstaltung



## lifeaholic

Hola a todos:

Estoy con un texto sobre el _otoño alemán_ ("Deutscher Herbst") y la RAF. En una declaración de un ministro de entonces aparece una frase tal que así:

"Die Menschen haben in diesen Tagen und Wochen gespürt, dass der Staat mehr sein muss als eine *Schönwetterveranstaltung zur Wohlstandsmehrung*."

Esas tres palabrillas finales se me están atragantando. Por los resultados que ofrece google, parece que "Schönwetterveranstaltung" se utiliza bastante, pero no obtengo ninguna aclaración sobre lo que significa. 

Cualquier sugerencia será bien recibida.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Quelle

más o menos: un espectáculo de ocio para aumentar el bienestar


----------



## lifeaholic

Muchas gracias Quelle por tu aclaración.

Al final voy a dejar "_...el Estado no puede limitarse a incrementar el bienestar sólo cuando convenga_", no muy convencida, pero es lo que hay. Sigo aceptando sugerencias/críticas.


----------



## aguachirli

Hola lifeaholic!

En tu traducción has captado perfectamente el sentido de la frase original, pero es una pena que se pierda tanto de la estructura, no? Sí, las últimas palabritas no son nada fáciles de traducir, pero que te parece algo tipo:

En esos días y semanas la gente ha empezado a darse cuenta de que el Estado tiene que ser más que un simple parque de atracciones/viva-la-vida para incrementar el bienestar.

Ya sé que lo de "parque de atracciones o viva-la-vida no es correcto, pero igual se te ocurre una buena expresión parecida? Así al menos conservas un poco el cinismo de la frase orignal.


----------



## Quelle

¿Qué les parece "espectáculo veraniego" en vez de "parque de atracciones"? El resto de la sugerencia de aguachirli me parece muy bien.
_"...el Estado no puede limitarse a incrementar el bienestar sólo cuando convenga" según mi opinión no dice lo mismo que la frase en alemán._


----------



## lifeaholic

¡Vaya, la cosa se ha animado! Bien, vamos allá: que conste que a mí lo que me interesa es captar el *sentido* de la construcción. 

-_Aguachirli_, dices que sí lo he hecho, y además de tus propuestas "creativas" me gusta la de parque de atracciones. Si me decidí a iniciar una discusión sobre este tema en el foro no fue sólo por los problemas de comprensión (con un poco de sentido común se puede intuir), sino también por el estilo. Soy consciente del tonillo irónico de la frase, pero si la dejé así fue porque no estaba segura, y como se trata de una declaración _entrecomillada_ de un ministro, preferí no arriesgar demasiado... 

-_Quelle_, dices que no he captado el sentido y propones espectáculo veraniego. Entonces, ¿cómo lo encajarías en la frase?

*Mi expresión _arriesgada_ del asunto (al estilo de _Aguachirli_) iba por "arrimarse al sol que más calienta" o algo así. 

A ver qué sale de todo esto. Mil gracias a todos, y si se anima alguien más pues mejor.


----------



## Quelle

Si te gusta lo del parque de atracciones, a mí también me gusta. Sólo busqué otra expresión porque aguachirli la quería sustituir.
La frase que "el estado no se puede limitar...sólo cuando convenga" expresa -si la entiendo bien- que el estado debería incrementar el bienestar también cuando no convenga. Y eso no dice la frase alemana.


----------

